# My pretty dogs!



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok so I have two labradors..Coco is a Chocolate lab, 2 years old, Female. Marley is a Yellow lab, 16 months, Male. 

I got both dogs when they were pups. I will start with Coco pictures...Be prepared for A LOT 
































































Coco the day we got Marley XD not happy lol


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

More of Coco




























And now for Marley..

8 weeks old..First day with us...Getting introduced to Coco


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

The two of them together..Watch Marley pass out Coco


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Aww, adorable.  I'm not a huge fan of Labs, but these guys are pretty cute.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks =D I have noticed not many people on here would choose a lab as their favourite dog  I think they are great! But I suppose I have grown up with them. I should try a new breed!


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

sooooo cute!!! I have to say that I favor marley just because I am not a chocolate lab person but they sure look good together!!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

>


I LOVE this picture! They are cuties


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

CocoAndMarley said:


> Thanks =D I have noticed not many people on here would choose a lab as their favourite dog  I think they are great! But I suppose I have grown up with them. I should try a new breed!


 Well, most of the Labs I have contact with have very bad manners, are gigantic (which makes their bad manners harder to deal with), and are annoying. That being said, I'm sure that there are plenty of well-behaved Labs out there. They just don't come in to be groomed.


----------



## Beckster (Jul 30, 2011)

I have had the same experience with a lot of labs, except for a friend who lived for dog training...therefore hers was extremely well trained  I think that a lot of people get labs thinking they are an easy family dog, and don't realize they need plenty of exercise and training like any other dog. But they are great dogs!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Beckster said:


> I have had the same experience with a lot of labs, except for a friend who lived for dog training...therefore hers was extremely well trained  I think that a lot of people get labs thinking they are an easy family dog, and don't realize they need plenty of exercise and training like any other dog. But they are great dogs!


That is the truth! They think the 'All American Dog' is going to be just 'perfect' and they dont realize that labs need a LOT of work to become good dogs. I've unfortunately met too many out of control labs that get shoved out to the back yard when people realize 'Oh wait! I actually have to train this dog??'


----------

